# rhodium plated jewerly



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea of how thick or percentage of weight rhodium plated jewerly would contain?


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2008)

Unless you get it by the tens of pounds for cheap, it's not worth your time.

We're talking microns-thick layers.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2008)

I just have a few pieces that I found in the trailer I am tearing down.
Spent a couple hours there today trying to get the old propane furnace out. It is buried in junk, the people must have just up and left town.


----------



## pinman (Nov 4, 2009)

Is there an easy way to identify rh plated jewelry by sight? I come across alot of costume jewelery. But it would be quite the pain to acid test each piece.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 5, 2009)

It's very bright silvery white and shiny. It also doesn't scratch very easily.

Silver is more of a gray color even when polished.

Steve


----------

